

Warner Bros Acquires Flixter and film review site Rotten Tomatoes - michuk
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/04/warner-bros-acquires-social-movie-site-flixster-and-rotten-tomatoes/

======
michuk
A movie giant owning a site reviewing their own movies sounds worrying? Try
Metacritic.com as the replacement for RT and Filmaster.com as the replacement
for Flixter (it's in app store as well!). It's not like there are no other
options.

